

Ask HN: what's your favorite web regression test software? - anigbrowl

Mrs Browl needs some suggestions for QA testing / validation / web regression software at the firm where she works (a moderately complex b2b webapp - mostly C#/.net, some legacy VB, ruby, python stuff). Sciptable or macro recording would be good, FOSS would be better, but recommendations for commercial software up to a few thousand would be feasible.<p>!Reward? One (1) free beer at the next SF HN meetup (details coming soon)!<p>Thank you kindly!
======
gtani
The usual candidates: selenium, watir, HtmlUnit, HttpUnit;

Watir and selenium: plenty of examples of usage:

<http://delicious.com/tag/watir>

You can look at iMacros and testGen4web, here's a staggeringly large list;

<http://www.softwareqatest.com/qatweb1.html#FUNC>

~~~
anigbrowl
Indeed, it was the size of the list which overwhelmed me a bit :)

